# 2019 Cruze Auto Volume Help!!



## Loudm0uth456 (Jan 5, 2021)

Hey! I'm new, I have been Googling for two days and figured I would dive in and ask here. How do I disable the automatic volume change for when I accelerate and decelerate. It's driving me crazy! Lol. I found instructions for older. But I do not see any configuration button on my infotainment center. Hellllp!! Lol thanks!!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Call the Chevrolet Infotainment Center (1-855-478-7767)


----------



## Chad20101 (Jul 23, 2019)

Loudm0uth456 said:


> Hey! I'm new, I have been Googling for two days and figured I would dive in and ask here. How do I disable the automatic volume change for when I accelerate and decelerate. It's driving me crazy! Lol. I found instructions for older. But I do not see any configuration button on my infotainment center. Hellllp!! Lol thanks!!


 Go to radio setting to turn off the auto volume feature .


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Its in your infotainment owners manual, speed compensated volume or autovolume it's called. 

Home>settings>apps>audio>autovolume>off


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

It depends on the size of your screen, which does your car come with? The instructions are different


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Carminooch said:


> It depends on the size of your screen, which does your car come with? The instructions are different


All 2019's have a (new) 7" radio.


----------

